# Problema con tierra usando amplificador TDA2008



## jraul29 (Nov 6, 2008)

Arme el circuito que trae el datasheet del amplificador TDA2008 el cual adjunto al mensaje. Este amplificador lo quiero usar para la computadora. Me funciona bastante bien cuando uso una fuente diferente solo para el amplificador, pero cuando intento usar la misma fuente de la computadora para alimentar el amplificador se oye bastante saturado y con bastante ruido. El problema también da cuando uso fuentes separadas y uno las tierras de las dos fuentes. Que se puede hacer para arreglar esto? Alguien ya se había topado con un clavo así?


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 6, 2008)

Parece que el IC es para una alimentacion de 22 vcc. En la PC tiene 12 (aunque el data shet dice minimo 10) creo que la distorsión viene por ahi ya que a 12 vcc va a saturar antes. 


Por otro lado, unir las tierras no es lo mismo que unir los comunes o negativos de las fuentes. Las PC tienen Pos, Neg y Tierra.

Prueba a unir solo los negativos de ambas fuentes, sin las tierras o mejor, una fuente de 22 VCC para el amplificador solo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jraul29 (Nov 6, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero me queda la duda de porque me funciona cuando no uno los negativos (me había confundido, no era tierra es el negativo)?


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Nov 6, 2008)

La tierra de la fuente del pc es la carcasa


----------



## borislozano07 (Nov 10, 2009)

Alguno de ustedes conoce cuanto es la corriente que consume este amplificador


----------



## seralemi (Ene 4, 2017)

Buen día. Les adjunto el esquema del circuito de un ampli en puente que utilizo y que posee un  buen desempeño pero cuyo diagrama me genera algunos interrogantes.
En principio parece ser que estos CI están operando en *lazo abierto*. Sabemos que en lazo abierto la ganancia no es constante en el tiempo, es decir decrece conforme aumenta la frecuencia.
He realizado algunas pruebas para determinar la ganancia (Av) del ampli, inyectando una señal senoidal de 1kHz de 100mV, y la lectura en los bornes del altavoz fue de 71 veces la Vin. Esto me indica que cada CI posee una ganancia de ~35 veces (35*2+1).
La hoja de datos del TDA2008 no me brinda el gráfico comparativo de Ganancia a lazo abierto vs. Frecuencia, por lo cual no puedo saber a que frecuancia decrece según la ganancia mencionada.
También es importante destacar el uso del Cap. de 1nF entre la entrada inversora del 1° CI y masa, sin el cual no funciona correctamente el ampli 
Alguien me podría brindar ese dato o en tal caso hacerme saber su parecer sobre el circuito.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2017)

Hola caro Don seralemi , es la premera ves que veo un diseño asi y tengo sérias dudas si ese funciona correctamente .
Cuanto a la Red de realimentación negativa (esa entre la salida y entrada negativa) es nesesaria SI para definir un gaño y mejorar la respuesta en frequenzia y tanbien la distorción harmonica.
No veo como lo amplificador mas abajo puede funcionar sin audio (ese defasado en 180°) en ninguna de las dos entradas .
Enfin NO creo que ese diseño ande a contento , hay que rediseñar el nuevamente , para eso jo miraria con mas atencción las hojas de datos técnicos desde CI o mismo de un TDA2002 donde creo que lo fabricante  sugere esa configuración deseada (Puente)
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2017)

Ese diseño no es nuevo Daniel tiene muchas décadas encima, lo vi publicado por primera vez en los 80's en una nota de la desaparecida revista nacional que tenía formato tabloide y se hacia en papel diario "Radio Práctica" de edición semanal
En ella se publico toda una serie de circuitos con los por aquel entonces novedosos TDA2002 y TDA2003
Con este último y debido a una configuración circuital interna se puede hacer eso.
Funcionaba con el TDA2003 pero no recuerdo si funcionaba con el 2002,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2017)

Bueno , jo sigo aun no entiendendo como puede funcionar ese diseño sin pé nin cabeza , jajajajajajajaja
En la hoja de datos técnicos dese CI hay un ejenplo de como armar el en puente .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2017)

Me gusta mas éste :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-tda2002-44988/#post379677


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gusta mas éste :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-tda2002-44988/#post379677


Mismo circuito , solamente cabian un poco los valores de "R" y "C" .
Quizaz la realimentación sea interna al CI 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2017)

Me parece que es el que usan las sirenas de alarma


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2017)

Oserven el esquema interno alli estan las respuestas


----------



## seralemi (Ene 5, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , jo sigo aun no entiendendo como puede funcionar ese diseño sin pé nin cabeza , jajajajajajajaja
> En la hoja de datos técnicos dese CI hay un ejenplo de como armar el en puente .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola estimado Daniel Lopes, el circuito funciona bien y es como dice pandacba, este circuito se utilizaba haya por los comienzos de los 80's y se usaba con el tda2002/3. Valiéndome del datasheet de estos CI observé que podía usar el TDA2008 porque tenía la misma configuración de patillas pero con un voltaje mayor (24V) podía obtener mayor potencia (~24W en puente). Este circuito era llamado por el fabricante como "low cost", pero de buenas prestaciones.
Si observas el diagrama interno del TDA2002 que envió el colega, verás que hay una R de 13.4K entre la entrada inversora (2) y la salida del CI (4). En el caso del TDA2008, como no tenía ese dato, la medí con el multimetro y me da un valor de ~16.5K. Si hacemos los cálculos usando la R de 470ohms del circuito, veremos que logramos la ganancia que publiqué.
Aclaro que los CI están montados sobre un disipador sujetado al chasis y a masa; no sé si esto provoca alguna oscilación al conjunto...
La pregunta era si se sabía cual era la frecuencia de corte de este CI en lazo abierto.
Saludos.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gusta mas éste :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-tda2002-44988/#post379677



Hola DOSMETROS, como siempre muy bueno tu aporte. Como le indiqué al amigo Daniel Lopes, los CI estan puestos con disipador sujetados al chasis y este a masa, desconozco si esto puede causar autooscilación ó algo por el estilo.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Ene 5, 2017)

Bueno, para los colegas que se interesaron en este tema, les comento que me puse a indagar un poco más y obtuve lo siguiente: 
el datasheet del TDA2008 dice que en lazo abierto posee 80dB a 1kHz; superpuse estos datos en un gráfico que saqué del LM383 (similar al tda2002/3/8) para comparar y aquí se los dejo, creo que ésta debería ser la respuesta. Como vemos alcanza los 80dB desde 100Hz hasta 1kHz y de allí decrece según aumenta la frecuencia. La línea roja que figura a los 31dB corresponde a la ganancia de cada CI en la conficuración puente que publiqué.
Espero vuestras observaciones al respecto.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2017)

En realidad no esta a lazo abierto, el truco es que la entrada inversora internamente esta realimentada de la salida, en un sentido esta a masa via el parlante y esta invertida, por eso sirve de ingreso para el otro CI
Es un proceso dinámico y muy interesante por la particularidad de estos CI. El capacitor de desacoplo evitaba que oscile.
No encuentro el artículo de aquella época que es una aplcación del fabricante, que era SGS Ates y como lo hacian toda las compañias en esa época publicaban circuitos de aplicación.
Aqui en la Argentina se publico una traducción de ese artículo que explicaba no solo como funcionaba este circuito, si no tambien los circuitos en puente que para esa época eran toda una novedad y muy poco conocida por el gran público.
Tengo el manual original pero de momento no lo encuentro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2017)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola estimado Daniel Lopes, el circuito funciona bien y es como dice pandacba, este circuito se utilizaba haya por los comienzos de los 80's y se usaba con el tda2002/3. Valiéndome del datasheet de estos CI observé que podía usar el TDA2008 porque tenía la misma configuración de patillas pero con un voltaje mayor (24V) podía obtener mayor potencia (~24W en puente). Este circuito era llamado por el fabricante como "low cost", pero de buenas prestaciones.
> Si observas el diagrama interno del TDA2002 que envió el colega, verás que hay una R de 13.4K entre la entrada inversora (2) y la salida del CI (4). En el caso del TDA2008, como no tenía ese dato, la medí con el multimetro y me da un valor de ~16.5K. Si hacemos los cálculos usando la R de 470ohms del circuito, veremos que logramos la ganancia que publiqué.
> Aclaro que los CI están montados sobre un disipador sujetado al chasis y a masa; no sé si esto provoca alguna oscilación al conjunto...
> La pregunta era si se sabía cual era la frecuencia de corte de este CI en lazo abierto.
> ...


Hola a todos , cuanto a andar sin una realimentación negativa en los dos amplificadores la ganancia es por demaisada elevada  y asi los amplificadores si ponem propensos a autooscilar o tornarse inestables.
cuanto a los dicipadores quedarem aterrisados veo con buenos ojos esa montagen , me guta el .
Un bueno desacoplamento lo mas directamente que posible for en los terminales de alimentación de los dos CIs  es una buena onda incluso enpleyando multiplos capacitores , uno para frequenzias mas bajas con uso de generosos  capacitores electroliticos y otro si possible de poliester mectalizado para frequenzias mas altas. 
Con esas técnicas la posibilidad de autooscilación o inestabilidades son reduzidas a un nivel aceptable desde que la carga sea adecuada.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seralemi (Ene 6, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> En realidad no esta a lazo abierto, el truco es que la entrada inversora internamente esta realimentada de la salida, en un sentido esta a masa via el parlante y esta invertida, por eso sirve de ingreso para el otro CI
> Es un proceso dinámico y muy interesante por la particularidad de estos CI. El capacitor de desacoplo evitaba que oscile.
> No encuentro el artículo de aquella época que es una aplcación del fabricante, que era SGS Ates y como lo hacian toda las compañias en esa época publicaban circuitos de aplicación.
> Aqui en la Argentina se publico una traducción de ese artículo que explicaba no solo como funcionaba este circuito, si no tambien los circuitos en puente que para esa época eran toda una novedad y muy poco conocida por el gran público.
> Tengo el manual original pero de momento no lo encuentro



Hola pandacba, es correcta tu apreciación, los CI están trabajando en lazo cerrado gracias a esa R interna que poseen. En mi esquema no incluí los cap. de desacoplo de tensión para no recargar la imagen; en efecto, lleva un cap. electrolítico de 200u/50v y uno de 100nF.
Por favor, si encuentras el manual que mencionas, pasame, si no es molestia, las hojas que refieren a este tipo de circuito.
Como dato adicional te cuento que en aquellas épocas utilizaba el CA2004 (RCA) que tenía muchísima más calidad de sonido que el TDA2008, y es que a fines de los '80 no los encontré más porque decían que no ingresaban al pais productos de esa marca .
Que opinión te merece el gráfico con la ganancia a lazo abierto vs. frecuencia que subí? 
Saludos.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , cuanto a andar sin una realimentación negativa en los dos amplificadores la ganancia es por demaisada elevada  y asi los amplificadores si ponem propensos a autooscilar o tornarse inestables.
> cuanto a los dicipadores quedarem aterrisados veo con buenos ojos esa montagen , me guta el .
> Un bueno desacoplamento lo mas directamente que posible for en los terminales de alimentación de los dos CIs  es una buena onda incluso enpleyando multiplos capacitores , uno para frequenzias mas bajas con uso de generosos  capacitores electroliticos y otro si possible de poliester mectalizado para frequenzias mas altas.
> Con esas técnicas la posibilidad de autooscilación o inestabilidades son reduzidas a un nivel aceptable desde que la carga sea adecuada.
> ...



Hola Daniel, es probable que ocurra lo que dices respecto a la autooscilación, pero la R de 470ohms que los une junto a la R interna (16.5k) de los CI determinan una ganancia de 35 veces por cada CI, lo que hace en total una ganancia del conjunto de 71veces (37dB).
Como le mencioné al amigo pandacba, no incluí en el diagrama del circuito los cap. de desacoplo de tensión para no recargar la imágen .
Se trata de una configuración en puente donde la carga es el doble de la que manejarían cada uno de los CI. Es una carga "flotante" de 8ohms, donde cada integrado ve una carga de 4ohms.
Esperaré nuevos comentarios tuyos.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2017)

Bueno una cosa es muy acertada : cuanto mas ganancia , menor la banda pasante de audio y major la distorción harmonica y tanbien lo revés : cuanto mas realimentación negativa enpleyada en lo diseño mejor respuesta en frequenzia ( esa es mas plana en un rango major de frequenzias) y menor distorción harmonica generada en ese paso .
Portanto eso acuerda con lo viejo dicho :" No hay un bueno plato de comida sin diñero" o sea tienes que gastar mas conponentes en lo diseño para tener una performance mejor aun.
Penso que 200uF es poco valor como desacople en bajas frequenziaz yo te recomendo algo como 2200uF o mas aun si possible por cada CI .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seralemi (Ene 6, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno una cosa es muy acertada : cuanto mas ganancia , menor la banda pasante de audio y major la distorción harmonica y tanbien lo revés : cuanto mas realimentación negativa enpleyada en lo diseño mejor respuesta en frequenzia ( esa es mas plana en un rango major de frequenzias) y menor distorción harmonica generada en ese paso .
> Portanto eso acuerda con lo viejo dicho :" No hay un bueno plato de comida sin diñero" o sea tienes que gastar mas conponentes en lo diseño para tener una performance mejor aun.
> Penso que 200uF es poco valor como desacople en bajas frequenziaz yo te recomendo algo como 2200uF o mas aun si possible por cada CI .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



De acuerdo, en el gráfico que subí de observa que para una ganancia de 31dB por cada CI hay un ancho de banda extenso.
También de acuerdo en que lo mejor sería un circuito de mayor performance, pero ocurre que estoy usando este porque ya tenía las plaquetas impresas. No es cuestión de ahorrar ni nada que se parezca.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2017)

Si RCA fabrico el CA2002 y el CA2004 el primero equivalente al TDA2002 pero de mucha mejor calidad, y el CA2004 que nada tiene que ver  con el TDA2004 ya que como bien dices es un penawatt también de mucha mejor calidad que el TDA2008
De echo me atrevería a decir que la RCA en materia de seminconductores fue uno de los mejores del mundo en calidad y bajo costo, en todas  sus líneas.
La gama CD40XX y CD45XX fue escepcional en su funcionamiento y toda la gama de lineales CA de inmejorable calidad.
Su desaparición fue muy lamentada por la comunidad electrónica internacional.
Sus hojas de datos archicompletas snif!!!


----------



## seralemi (Ene 6, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Si RCA fabrico el CA2002 y el CA2004 el primero equivalente al TDA2002 pero de mucha mejor calidad, y el CA2004 que nada tiene que ver  con el TDA2004 ya que como bien dices es un penawatt también de mucha mejor calidad que el TDA2008
> De echo me atrevería a decir que la RCA en materia de seminconductores fue uno de los mejores del mundo en calidad y bajo costo, en todas  sus líneas.
> La gama CD40XX y CD45XX fue escepcional en su funcionamiento y toda la gama de lineales CA de inmejorable calidad.
> Su desaparición fue muy lamentada por la comunidad electrónica internacional.
> Sus hojas de datos archicompletas snif!!!



Asi fue mi estimado amigo, yo también lloré cuando me enteré que no los conseguiría más, para colmo no me quedó ninguno con vida .   
Recuerdo que la calidad del sonido era fabuloso, y fue así como al tener que reemplazarlo me tope con el TDA2008: mismo encapsulado, igual configuración de patillas, igual tensión de alimentación, la misma impedancia de salida, misma potencia, pero el resultado distinto 
Y bueno, no quedaba otra para poder seguir usando el mismo impreso...
Te dejo el datasheet que supe bajar.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2017)

Coterraneo has probado el  TDA2006?


----------



## seralemi (Ene 9, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Coterraneo has probado el  TDA2006?



No lo he probado, lo que si he visto que el TDA2009 trae ambos amplificadores en un solo encapsulado y según el datasheet es para audio HI-FI . La única diferencia es que el *2008 es clase B y el 2009 es clase AB*. Restaría ver de hacer el impreso.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2017)

Prueba el TDA2006, es muy bueno el sonido incluso en la configuración puente


----------

